# Colored Pencil question



## pinkplushii (Dec 7, 2007)

Just wondering, how are faber-castell color pencils? I've used prismas before  and liked them. My only annoyance is mine always break when I try to get them to a fine point. ._.; It's the sharpener that came with mine too. I do like how they blend though. 

I'm just wondering since I plan to order new pencils soon.


----------



## Kloudmutt (Dec 7, 2007)

the faber are about as good as prisma but cheaper


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 7, 2007)

As far as breakage, see here: http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=1173


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 7, 2007)

Prismacolor Premieres are notoriously fragile; I only sharpen them as much as absolutely necessary to lay down color on paper.

Try a set of Verithins sometime, their hard leads can survive extreme sharpening with almost no breakage.  Of course, this means they don't blend near as well as the soft Premieres, so what you do instead is use the Premieres for general areas, and then apply the Verithins to blend around fine lines and small details.


----------



## DarkMeW (Dec 7, 2007)

If you are worried about the breakage, don't sharpen them all the way. Do it enough to get the wood away from the tip then use some sandpaper to get a sharp tip. It takes a little extra time but you won't be re-sharpening all the time because of breaks. 

As far as the difference is, there isn't much in color difference. The only major difference is in the fact Prismas are more of a waxy finish. So if you are using a paper with a rougher tooth the Faber-Castel's would work better. So unless you plan on changing you paper types I wouldn't worry about which one is better.


----------



## pinkplushii (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I think I'm gonna get a pack of Prismas and some Verithins. : D


----------



## Odjit-Sanura (Dec 11, 2007)

I want to get some more prismas myself but Ive worked with Laurentians before, and they're not too bad.


----------

